# Processing time for SA Work Visa



## fahadakbar (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello All,
I applied for my SA Temporary resident:Work visa on June 06, 2017 at the VFS center and till today I have not received my Visa despite the passage of 10 weeks time and now 11 week has started. Does anybody has idea how much time does it actually takes? :clock::clock:

I have contacted the VFS center and as per them the processing takes time of 22 to 25 working days and will inform me when they receive my passport. I was also able to contact SA embassy and as per them the processing takes time of about 2 months. However, they say that they have not yet received approval of my application from the SA.


----------

